# copy to dvd/vcr



## Mizake

Hello

Tivo has just been installed by a Virgin Cable person. There is only one scart socket - he says I won't need to connect to a DVD because I have a Tivo harddrive. 

How am I supposed to transfer Tivo programs to DVD? There doesn't seem to be a transfer to VCR option, never mind how I'm going to hook them up together!

Mizake.


----------



## cwaring

1. You have to route the Tivo into the DVD then the DVD into the TV
2. You cannot archive something to DVD if you are using the Tivo. Yes, this is annoying but it only has the one SCART


----------



## RichardJH

HDMI to TV and scart to DVD/VCR or other recordable device. Whatever is being played on Tivo can then be recorded.
The scart output is I believe only composite but I find it totally acceptable in quality.

I have my Tivo connected in this way and the recorder I use is a S1 Tivo. Tivo quite happliy records anything I throw at it from the VM Tivo including VOD, iPlayer and YouTube.

TyTools and editing software then allow me to store either on disc or server


----------



## Mizake

Thanks both. I've now hooked up TiVo to DVD to TV and I can watch TiVo, record, and the dump to DVD. 

It'll be fine for now until I can afford a HDTV, but as my eyesight and my wife's eyesight aren't that good, we've never seen the need for it!!!


----------



## cwaring

RichardJH said:


> The scart output is I believe only composite but I find it totally acceptable in quality.


I thinks it's actually RGB


----------



## RichardJH

cwaring said:


> I thinks it's actually RGB


I think you may be right when scart is selected as primary output but not to sure what the scart outputs when HDMI is selected as primary output.

I'm sure someone will confirm


----------



## ptruman

My TV is HDMI, my DVD+RW is SCART.

My VM TiVo is connected to both, and whilst the DVD+RW can only see what the TiVo is "watching" (inc. downscaled HD), it can record the signal quite happily, is receiving SCART switching and appears to be RGB to me...


----------



## Muskey 71

Hello I'm new to both this site and to Virgin Tivo, (it was installed on Friday) I seem to have a problem with onscreen messages from the Tivo Box when copying over to my DVDR.

I keep getting : 'HDMI not available, Press ok for details or Clear to hide' whilst pressing clear removes it after a short while it appears again. Is there anyway to permanently stop tthis message from appearing. 

To be honest I'm finding all these displays, like when you watching something and a message comes up to tell you that it started recording something on the other side annoying.


----------



## cwaring

Muskey 71 said:


> To be honest I'm finding all these displays, like when you watching something and a message comes up to tell you that it started recording something on the other side annoying.


I cannot help with your other problem, but to be honest, I hardly ever see this message myself. I can only assume you spend a lot of time recording three things at once  It's one message, easily dismissed with a press of a button. Not really that big a deal, surely?


----------



## Zaichik

It is if you're trying to copy something to DVD. I guess time is of the essence when deciding when to do archiving.


----------



## RichardJH

Zaichik said:


> It is if you're trying to copy something to DVD. I guess time is of the essence when deciding when to do archiving.


I usually do mine overnight after checking suggestions are turned off and the To Do list is empty


----------



## SNJpage1

I guess their Tivo's must be different than a regular Tivo. I have my Tivo HD set up so the HDMI output goes to the receiver which sends the video to the TV. I also have the componet outputs connected to my DVD recorder. The componet output of the DVD recorder is connected to a componet input of the receiver which upconverts to HDMI and sends to the TV. I am using the receiver as a switch which sends everything to the TV by way of HDMI.


----------



## mikerr

The UK TiVo only has SCART and HDMI video outputs:










I've dug out my old slingbox, so that's now attached to the SCART, using codes for the V+ remote.


----------



## cwaring

mikerr said:


> ... using codes for the V+ remote.


That's wrong. It's a Cisco CT8685


----------



## mikerr

..on slingbox ?


----------



## cwaring

Well the Tivo is a Cisco CT8685 whatever's controlling it. Sorry if I mis-understood something.


----------

